# Bunny honey hole



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I was at one of the properties I have permission to hunt yesterday goose hunting. The birds weren't cooperating so I decided to go for a walk to see if I could kick up any rabbits. I had never even thought of hunting this property for bunnies, but I tell you what, I will be going back. I stomped brush for about an hour and kicked up at least 7 rabbits for sure (I caught movement a couple times, but could not confirm whether they were rabbits or not). Shot 3, missed 2, no shots at the other two. It was something else. Will post pics later. Lookin forward to getting back out there after waterfowl season


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds great, I went today but it was full of snow drifts and the rabbits didn't want to play. Maybe take my .22 and try when the snow melts and fills their holes with water!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Well I was at one of the properties I have permission to hunt yesterday goose hunting. The birds weren't cooperating so I decided to go for a walk to see if I could kick up any rabbits. I had never even thought of hunting this property for bunnies, but I tell you what, I will be going back. I stomped brush for about an hour and kicked up at least 7 rabbits for sure (I caught movement a couple times, but could not confirm whether they were rabbits or not). Shot 3, missed 2, no shots at the other two. It was something else. Will post pics later. Lookin forward to getting back out there after waterfowl season


Id sure like to join you on one of your rabbit hunts and I can supply a couple of pretty good beagles.
Gary


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I can supply legs that dont mind briars and also safe shooting habits. Can also offer a hunt on private properties i have permission on.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

im 16 so im young and i can stomp brush plus we have a beagle who is just a great hunter. plz pm. me, im from the akron area and i would like to hook up to do some rabbit hunting, my and my pops have no problem driving to u.. thanks,


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> im 16 so im young and i can stomp brush plus we have a beagle who is just a great hunter. plz pm. me, im from the akron area and i would like to hook up to do some rabbit hunting, my and my pops have no problem driving to u.. thanks,


but your dad wont let you go


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> but your dad wont let you go


can i help u first flight?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> can i help u first flight?


nope shock em and i are friends... and we hunt togther .. just saying you need to ask you dad first


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Try NW Ohio - my uncle and his 4 boys went out for the first time last week and shot 20 in a couple hours. 

7 isn't bad specially if youre doing the kicking!


----------

